# pied or pearl



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i,m still thinking what kind to get pied or pearl 2 of the breeders chicks hatched today so i want your input on names


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

are you getting a male or female friend for Stretch


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

here are some unisex names.

Pearl Names
Spot, Speckles, Pearl, Pearly, Spotty, Shiney, Tiny, Pumpkin..

Pied Names
Pye, Splotches, Paint, Little One, Cheeky, Blotchy, Splotch, Splotchy, Patch, Patchy, Patches..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If you are getting him a girl friend mabey you should get a pearl since they stay that way. Or get a pied if you are going to get him a guy friend. Spike is a pied


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How about Puzzle for a pied?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Pearls are sex linked so you should be able to tell what they are by the parents not all Pearls are female and not all Pieds are male


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> How about Puzzle for a pied?


I like that one!

I think Spike means that the pearl males lose their markings, and females keep theirs. 

If Allen gets a pearl male it'll just turn into a normal grey anyway.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> I think Spike means that the pearl males lose their markings, and females keep theirs.


I was referring to the get a pied if your going to get him a guy friend


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I just said guy for a pied because a male pearl would lose his pearling. Do you know what percent of pieds are males. I never heard that alot of pieds are male  I thought pieds were not sex linked


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I just said guy for a pied because a male pearl would lose his pearling. Do you know what percent of pieds are males. I never heard that alot of pieds are male  I thought pieds were not sex linked


nope your right pieds are not sex linked and not sure what percent of pieds are male  I was just saying if he gets a pied there is no guarantee its a male it could be either or but a pearl he would know what it was if he is looking for a female friend or a male friend for Stretch


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is true it would mean he would not have to pay extra for a dna test


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Names....hmmm....I think I'd have to see what she's like to give you suggestions...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I can never effectively think of names until i've seen the bird.  Everytime, before i get a new bird, i have a big list of names, and it usually ends up that i use one that wasn't even there.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the mother of the chicks is a pearl i,m holding off on a pearl last clutch 4 out of 5 eggs hatched


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Pearls are very pretty.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if anyone lives in my area of canada my breeder has a common grey hand reared and is tame she only wants $45.00 reason so cheap she wants it gone so it will not loose it,s tame ness she has 2 tiels with clutches stretches parents with 4 and the other with 2 out of 5 so far 
area is sarnia ontario


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know that area. Is it up North? I'm in Southern ON


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m 1 hour from london ontario here is the reply i got from my breeder tonight


Hi Allen, Please don't ask me about the mutations..: ) I am really lost in that department.. Mom is Pearl and Dad is Grey. From the last clutch last Christmas I got 1 Grey and 2 Pearls. I think the Pearls were female. They were really heavy pearled and the last time I heard from the person who got them they kept all their pearls.

Lori


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> i,m 1 hour from london ontario here is the reply i got from my breeder tonight
> 
> 
> Hi Allen, Please don't ask me about the mutations..: ) I am really lost in that department.. Mom is Pearl and Dad is Grey. From the last clutch last Christmas I got 1 Grey and 2 Pearls. I think the Pearls were female. They were really heavy pearled and the last time I heard from the person who got them they kept all their pearls.
> ...




Another breeder lost in the mutations department... 
Either way you'll have another couple of months before you can bring them home.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is another breeder in southern ontairo http://www.exoticwings.com/birds/parrots/handfed/species/Australian/Cockatiel/index.htm and their location http://www.exoticwings.com/information/hours.html Hope this helps


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I know the guy who runs that shop, he lectures at my bird club


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m sorry but in my area the most a breeder charges for pearls is $60.00 while stretch only cost me $50.00


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> i,m 1 hour from london ontario here is the reply i got from my breeder tonight
> 
> 
> Hi Allen, Please don't ask me about the mutations..: ) I am really lost in that department.. Mom is Pearl and Dad is Grey. From the last clutch last Christmas I got 1 Grey and 2 Pearls. I think the Pearls were female. They were really heavy pearled and the last time I heard from the person who got them they kept all their pearls.
> ...


Those are good prices but I am in Southern Ontario as well, London is about 3 hrs from me.
so if Mom was a Pearl and Dad was grey any of the greys would be female and the Pearls well mom is pearl and dad would have pearl hidden in him so the Pearl babies good be either male or female



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Here is another breeder in southern ontairo http://www.exoticwings.com/birds/parrots/handfed/species/Australian/Cockatiel/index.htm and their location http://www.exoticwings.com/information/hours.html Hope this helps


Some of those prices are a litte pricey 125.00 for a pied seems a little much I only paid 75 at my breeders


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m 1 hour from london ontario


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Those are good prices but I am in Southern Ontario as well, London is about 3 hrs from me.
> so if Mom was a Pearl and Dad was grey any of the greys would be female and the Pearls well mom is pearl and dad would have pearl hidden in him so the Pearl babies good be either male or female
> 
> 
> ...


What breeders did you get yours at? I payed 176.00 with dna test for Spike  He was worth it though


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is her link and she does ship within canada and yes she does dna to but costs $25.00 more


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/crazy4birdsaviary/index.htm


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> What breeders did you get yours at? I payed 176.00 with dna test for Spike  He was worth it though


I found a breeder near me on the internet who hand raises her tiels Ollie was 98 all together that includes the dna but I did that myself I know Spike was worth every penny  but thats expensive for a pied thats even more then the petstores around here and there usually more expensive


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no my breeder has a common grey for 45 dollars as she has 2 hens with eggs hatching 
she wants to sell it so it will not loose the tameness as she hand feeds them from 2-3 weeks of age


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I found a breeder near me on the internet who hand raises her tiels Ollie was 98 all together that includes the dna but I did that myself I know Spike was worth every penny  but thats expensive for a pied thats even more then the petstores around here and there usually more expensive



When I looked at some tiels, the ones in petsmart where about 200.00  Does your breeder have a website? I like to look at different breeders websites


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is her site 

http://www.freewebs.com/crazy4birdsaviary/index.htm


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey

i looked at her site and one of her breeding birds is one from one of the rescues I work with. She isn't breeding it is just a pet. It is Kanga the goffins at the bottum.

Cute site!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no if you look closer that one and the one above is just visiting


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Kanga was adopted like a year ago..I wonder why she is visiting..


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you look at her site she has a section on rehome your bird here is what it says

Do you need to Re-Home your Bird?



Crazy 4 Birds Aviary is NOT a Bird Rescue.

All our Re-homes are supported from proceeds from our bird sales.
Do you need to re-home your bird? If your moving, can’t handle your bird or give it the time and attention it deserves due to family changes, we here at Crazy 4 Birds will take in your pet bird. We can offer your bird plenty of attention, high quality foods and a safe environment. You’re always welcome to come and visit. 
If we find we can’t give your bird the time and attention he personally needs we will contact you to ask your permission to give the bird to a person who has been screened to adopt your bird. Your bird will not be resold or put into a breeding program. 
For more info on this matter, please feel free to contact us. 
For info on joining our Bird Re-Home list to adopt a bird e-mail us with your phone number and someone will get in touch with you as soon as possible.

ok i just talked to lori and she said the lady who adopted the cockatoo was housing it at her house for a time as she was going through a divorce and her life was centered around 2 great dames she bought she would not pay for food or anything so she found another adopted home and the cockatoo is doing great it is with the new owner all the time it even sits at the breakfast table with the owner the last she heard it was doing great


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I could never rehome any of my birds...no way...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well when i was talking to my breeder she noticed the lack of weight and lack of feathers she nursed it back to health but her 2 cockatoos kept picking on it so she called the owner she refused to give her money for food and said the bird is yours i don,t want it she she found a good home for it and last we heard it is doing great now i just found out she was supose to give it back to the animal rescue but she never did and my breeder forgot all about that as well 
and when my breeder sells you a bird or rehomes she does check on it as well just incase


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

You mean she adopted Kanga out? There is a clause in the rescue's contract that if you adopt a bird from them, you must give it back to them if you can't keep it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> You mean she adopted Kanga out? There is a clause in the rescue's contract that if you adopt a bird from them, you must give it back to them if you can't keep it.


Thats what I got the owner that originally adopted it gave it to the breeder who had it and was taking care of it, the original owner didn't want it back so the breeder adopted it out or rehomed it to someone else.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she didn,t no it was from a rescue centre till after


----------

